# Planted tanks & Piranhas



## nixrsix (Sep 3, 2008)

I have a newly planted 125gal tank w/ RBP's and they tend to uproot plants or try to swim in them using alot of force, should I really be trying to have a full planted tank w/ RBP's???


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

to get them started I used 2-3 in. dia rocks and placed them around the base of the plants. The wt. of the rock held them in place without a problem. Also depending how you set them up it looked very natural which in planted tank terms ( natural look + piranhas - Algae =*badass*) good luck. There are many ways to hold plants down, this is they way I did it. I am sure more people will chime in soon.


----------



## nixrsix (Sep 3, 2008)

ya, effin algae, im dealing w/ brown algae and that green spot algae right now.


----------

